

Ask HN: Best way to make a hardened Tor exit node? - Forbo

I find myself lucky enough to have an abundance of bandwidth available at my home. Rather than let that potential go to waste, I would like to set up a Tor exit node. I have already contacted my ISP and they are fine with me running it as long as I&#x27;m willing to deal with the hate mail.<p>My question is, what would be the best platform for running a hardened exit node? Here&#x27;s my thought process: an exit node would paint a pretty big target on my systems and I want to ensure the security of anyone wanting to utilize that exit. I want this segregated from my home network, and have found out that I can set up a switch to get a separate IP address from my ISP.<p>I was thinking ideally this would be run from a dedicated device (was hoping for something like a Novena but I currently lack the funds). Since I&#x27;m going for a hardened system, my first instinct is to go for OpenBSD as the base system.<p>If you were looking to do something like this, what hardware would you use? Would you go with OpenBSD or a different OS?
======
Forbo
Naturally, I find some information immediately after posting this question.
This was after searching for an hour prior to my posting on here. Anyway,
here's some of the information I have found:
[https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorRelaySe...](https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorRelaySecurity)
[https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/Operationa...](https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/OperationalSecurity)

Even with these articles, I am still looking for hardware recommendations.

